# Pave driveway without paving parking area (on slope)



## winspiff (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello and thank you for reviewing the post!

For this plot, the slope runs down to the street with water running down and washing out the gravel driveway. The total length of the driveway is roughly 200 feet. 100 ft from the top, there is a parking area that fits 7 cars perpendicular to the driveway at 39' (including roughly 18' of driveway at that point) by 55' . 

The quote was 10' wide at the top and 30' at the apron for $7,800. However, the owner does not want the parking area to be paved. The recommendation was that the constant turning from a driveway to a gravel lot would wear down the edge of the driveway over time. The owner is not interested in more than paving the driveway. To avoid long-term issues with a bad driveway (and therefore a bad business relationship), should this project be abandoned?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a friendly heads up so you will get more help here:

Fill out your profile including area and trade, then do a short intro in the introduction section.

Welcome to CT.:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I am not sure what the question is.

Does anyone else get it?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I think, the owner does not want to pave the parking area part way down the drive. OP seems concerned that the asphalt edge will break down as people drive over it on to the gravel parking area. Or I could have it all wrong


----------



## winspiff (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello Everyone, sorry, I am new. The question is whether this job should be completed on a slope without paving the parking area or if you think that if the owner is unwilling to pave the parking area, the project should be abandoned.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't think any project should be "abandoned" unless it is life threatening or financially impossible. 

Sounds like options, compromising, etc. may need to take place in order to complete the project with both parties coming away pleased. 

Sounds like money is the issue, so think of ways to resolve your concerns that will in turn reduce cost. i.e. ramp the rock up to a concrete transition "gutter pan" with asphalt on the other side. 

Problem solved, extra cost for concrete $200 minus $5,000 saved on asphalt equals happy customer, driveway that works, and contractor who made his hourly rate and gets future referrals.


----------



## winspiff (Jun 25, 2010)

Terrific idea! This business usually works with asphalt alone, more focused on grading, etc - do you happen to know of any online pics of a concrete gutter pan that can be used as an example?


----------

